# Where do you live?



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

just curious how diverse this site is
&if your country is not blatantly on the list, feel free to add it below


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Pakistan


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

alee said:


> Pakistan


yay! first one, did you vote?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

mars, jk everywhere im omnipotent.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Last but not least.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> yay! first one, did you vote?


Yes i did


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Last but not least.


must say your vote blew my mind . . . lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

UK and Europe. I have to say I don't get why these polls always have a couple of European countries (or just the UK) and than Europe as well. It bothers the Pedantic side of me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

saltyleaf said:


> must say your vote blew my mind . . . lol


It's hard to guess mine!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> mars, jk everywhere im omnipotent.


I was going to say that at first weird lol...


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Americans in the lead huh . . .


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> Americans in the lead huh . . .


Lol! I forget how much I love Colbert. I need to remember to use his gifs more often.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Lol! I forget how much I love Colbert. I need to remember to use his gifs more often.


yeah he's flpn hilarious.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

no new zealand option

sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Adjusted for accuracy:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Finland.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Belgium


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Finland.


is that the average finn dancing finnish folk dance 

&&
6 - 0 !

belgium played 4 - 2 against the US!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

MurrayJ said:


> is that the average finn dancing finnish folk dance
> 
> &&
> 6 - 0 !
> ...


Yup, a glass of alcohol in one hand and the flag in other, that's how we do it.
The score doesn't even matter as long as there's beeeeeeeeer!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

One of the better parts of England, away from the cities..


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

'merica.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Finland.


I love this guy, he looks like he's having the best time :clap


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just noticed Ireland and the UK are separate from Europe again. I'm sure someone did this in another poll on here. :lol


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

no one from russia or germany?? what is this?!


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

408 views and only 47 voters . . . 
well here's to the 361 that did not vote


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm one of the lucky few to live in the USA.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


> no one from russia or germany?? what is this?!


I don't think there's a lot of German users, I can think of two I've noticed off the top of my head (and only one of them recently.) Maybe they just haven't seen your post. I don't think I've seen any Russian people on SAS though. But you know, it is an English speaking site soo most people are likely to be from countries where English is a native language.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> 408 views and only 47 voters . . .
> well here's to the 361 that did not vote


IIRC a lot of pageviews are just bots, not users.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

nobody from spain or italy?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Puerto Rico

It's part of the US, but feels like a completely different country.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The Midwestern United States.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Somewhere Within The African Danger Zone


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Puerto Rico
> 
> It's part of the US, but feels like a completely different country.


for some reason I was really shocked when I read this. do you speak spanish?

also while I'm quoting you I have to tell you, your user title is my favorite on this site. just repeating the words "totally destroying it" brightens my day and I always read it in a sarcastic fun adventure time themed voice. thank you.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Puerto Rico
> 
> It's part of the US, but feels like a completely different country.


Why have I always had the impression you lived in NYC :um...

*damn my inaccurate assumptions.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The toothpick capital of the world.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> For some weird reason I thought she lived on the East Coast of the US too actually (not NYC somewhere in New England.)  not sure why either lol.


I'll join in the confused about AlltoAll's location fun. I thought she was from Boston. Maybe just for school?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Elad said:


> for some reason I was really shocked when I read this. do you speak spanish?
> 
> also while I'm quoting you I have to tell you, your user title is my favorite on this site. just repeating the words "totally destroying it" brightens my day and I always read it in a sarcastic fun adventure time themed voice. thank you.


Sí. 

Haha I'm happy to hear that. I usually think no one notices user titles.



Paper Samurai said:


> Why have I always had the impression you lived in NYC :um...
> 
> *damn my inaccurate assumptions.


I went to school in Boston and spent a lot of weekends in NYC. Maybe that's where you got the idea... I think I wrote about it a couple of times.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> For some weird reason I thought she lived on the East Coast of the US too actually (not NYC somewhere in New England.)  not sure why either lol.





Cam1 said:


> I'll join in the confused about AlltoAll's location fun. I thought she was from Boston. Maybe just for school?


:lol I just noticed these. I lived in Boston for five years for school. I graduated in May and moved back home, which is PR. Temporarily... hopefully.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(I grab every chance I get to post this picture)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> (I grab every chance I get to post this picture)


Omg is that AbbA?

Edit: Also Canadia


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really thought thered be more Canadians.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Omg is that AbbA?
> 
> Edit: Also Canadia


Indeed, it is abba. Up close and personal.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^If it weren't for the Swedish flag I might not have known. x)


I'm from the fringes of a city called Melbourne.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^If it weren't for the Swedish flag I might not have known. x)
> 
> I'm from the fringes of a city called Melbourne.


Random question, how did you feel about crocodile dundee?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

americans still in the lead eh?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^With him as President? "From BEHIND" of course :roll


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> americans still in the lead eh?


Yeah, half of you are fakers.

I blame privatized medicine.

You people are the reason there's a pills forum on this site.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Add me to the list of people surprised that AllToAll is a Boricua.



saltyleaf said:


> americans still in the lead eh?


There's a reason why the US is the world's leader


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

My country didn't make the cut so I vote Europe, no?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I live in Australia. I'm kidding. :> I live in Georgia in the U.S.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

these polls should be mandatory! lol im just genuinely interested and only a handful of ppl are voting 
#thisissomebull


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I love how there's no New Zealand option, or any other South Pacific country but Australia. :lol. 

I'm Australian, which I'm pretty glad about. I have the luxury of not being American or European but still in the first world. 
I'm pretty interested to see the results of this poll though, I thought there would be a lot more people from the UK actually, I swear they're like the second largest nationality on this site. 
The fact that there are so many Americans isn't surprising though, I mean, they're the largest English-speaking country after all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in your closet Tiffany :twisted


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> mars, jk everywhere im omnipotent.


I think he is just having a joke. I live on Mars and have never seen him. Maybe he has lost his bearings and is actually on Venus.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

NW England.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

FoundAndLost said:


> I live in your closet Tiffany :twisted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


>


It's okay, you love me. You just don't realize it yet, so I have to teach you.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Mormonville, I am LDS though so I fit in. Love it here in Utah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alas Babylon said:


> I love how there's no New Zealand option, or any other South Pacific country but Australia. :lol.
> 
> I'm Australian, which I'm pretty glad about. I have the luxury of not being American or European but still in the first world.
> I'm pretty interested to see the results of this poll though, I thought there would be a lot more people from the UK actually, I swear they're like the second largest nationality on this site.
> The fact that there are so many Americans isn't surprising though, I mean, they're the largest English-speaking country after all.


There's only a handful of UK SAS regulars though. A lot of people come to this forum, make a few posts and then leave.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Planet Earth.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

United Kingdom. England, to be specific.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

United states XD


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

Portugal FTW !!!


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I live in the US, Commonwealth of Virginia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U.S.A.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cyrodiil. I moved here from Suran, Morrowind shortly after the eruption. Morrowind is pretty ashy now.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Id tell you guys but Id have to kill you then


----------



## aaa120 (Jul 16, 2013)

I live in Panama! It's not even one of the options..


----------

